
Cyrus Cylinder - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyrus_Cylinder
======
DrScump
Not sure why the OP invented this title -- it's far from the oldest known
document even just in the Middle or Near East.

For example:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100712102816.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2010/07/100712102816.htm)

~~~
vinnyglennon
Sorry, I had meant to ask if it was the oldest legal document. My bad.

